# The best mini hacksaw?



## Toolsmith

Ok for everyone who uses them for closet bolts and the odd piece of copper, which mini hacksaw do you like the best for getting in tight spaces and not hitting the toilet while your cutting the bolts  im in the market for one and need one that i can buy replacement blades in lieu of a new saw everytime


----------



## Redwood

One Word... Lenox!


----------



## Greenguy

The Milwaukee 12v hackzall fast and painless.


----------



## Redwood

I think people underestimate how fast a good handsaw cuts through a brass closet bolt that hardly makes it worthwhile to grab a battery and cordless saw...


----------



## OpenSights

Redwood said:


> One Word... Lenox!


The top one in the pic! A blade lasts for years on brass and copper!


----------



## CTs2p2

I like these better than cutting toilet bolts


----------



## The Dane

CTs2p2 said:


> View attachment 59641
> 
> 
> I like these better than cutting toilet bolts


Milwaukee 18V hackzall makes it easy. CTs2p2 how does that bolt work? Does it magically never stick up too high for a cap and never too low ?


----------



## plumbdrum

CTs2p2 said:


> View attachment 59641
> 
> 
> I like these better than cutting toilet bolts



Love those, brilliant


----------



## Redwood

OpenSights said:


> The top one in the pic! A blade lasts for years on brass and copper!


And the bottom one is excellent for cutting tank to bowl bolts when the head or nut is screwed up and you can't get them unscrewed...


----------



## Toolsmith

Blowes website listed the lennox mini hack but when I went to my local one all they had was a shotty blue hawk and a kobalt so I went with the kobalt, it seems to be a cheaper lennox with a rubber grip handle


----------



## Toolsmith

Now for the replacement blades -_-


----------



## Redwood

Lenox Blades would be an upgrade in that plastic handled tool...


----------



## CTs2p2

The threaded brass part is rod, and it has a little bit of locktite on it that favors the top. So as you tighten it up, once the nut hits the locktite it starts to tighten down in to the bottom rather that the nut continuing down the thread.. So you always have the right amount of thread sticking up

They are brilliant indeed, wish I thought of it $&@! Lol


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Cutting 5/16x21/4 brass closet bolts are the bain of my existence. I use that Lenox saw as well with a fresh blade. Those cutletss bolts would be fine for standard installation except for when you need extra long bolts and they cost more money.


----------



## OpenSights

Redwood said:


> And the bottom one is excellent for cutting tank to bowl bolts when the head or nut is screwed up and you can't get them unscrewed...


I don't know, I've never really cared for the hacksaw blade ones... I have some, but generally last on my list as a go to. Tank to bowl bolts I usually just grab my sawzall.

Speaking of sawzalls, never buy this piece of junk: http://www.amazon.com/Makita-4390DW...id=1440331293&sr=8-66&keywords=makita+sawzall Special blades that snap by sneezing on them.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Nope, angle grinder. Workin hard is for apprentices


----------



## paultheplumber1

Those no cut bolts are one of the best inventions in plumbing


----------



## Green Country

I pretty much always use those set-fast bolts now. I carry the 12v Milwaukee hackzall in my bag and use that most of the time on bolts if I need to cut them. It has a tendency to loosen the nuts a bit but beats using a hand saw.


----------



## Plumberdood1

I like the Sioux Chief nylon bolts.


----------



## OpenSights

No thanks on nylon bolts. I've seen them, but never installed them. Johnny-Bolts for me.

I do like linux sawzall blades for metal, plastic and wood. For cast I prefer my grinder with a diamond wheel, but when the need for a sawzall blade arises I hate the linux! Milwaukee torch only!


----------



## cesspit

Have you guys that ever used the angle grinder seen where the metal shards from cutting the closet bolts have burn the ceramic on a toilet? I've heard of it happening and was just curious.


----------



## KoleckeINC

cesspit said:


> Have you guys that ever used the angle grinder seen where the metal shards from cutting the closet bolts have burn the ceramic on a toilet? I've heard of it happening and was just curious.


Nope


----------



## Redwood

This is all sounding terribly complicated...
On all toilet work I literally go in with every part, tool, and clean up supplies in a one gallon plastic paint pail with the exception of a caulking gun which comes in on a setting job...

That Lenox cheese cutter saw takes about 4 cutting strokes and it is done..

Maybe I'm a tough old goat, but it hardly seems worth all the trouble I'm reading about here...


----------



## GAN

Nice thin replaceable blades for closet bolts.


----------



## KoleckeINC

My guy carries all my stuff. Red what about spacers or long bolts, screwdriver to Pop the caps? No way 1 trip. I smell horse bacon. Or your not cleaning ship.


----------



## Redwood

KoleckeINC said:


> Red what about spacers or long bolts, screwdriver to Pop the caps? No way 1 trip. I smell horse bacon. Or your not cleaning ship.


Yup! Need that screwdriver for the tank to bowl kit too...
How much space does a screwdriver standing straight up in a bucket take anyway?

And no I don't carry in spacers and extra long bolts...
How often are they needed?
I'll make a second trip to the truck if I see I need them once the toilet is pulled...

I usually don't need a 2nd guy...


----------



## OpenSights

Redwood said:


> This is all sounding terribly complicated...
> On all toilet work I literally go in with every part, tool, and clean up supplies in a one gallon plastic paint pail with the exception of a caulking gun which comes in on a setting job...
> 
> That Lenox cheese cutter saw takes about 4 cutting strokes and it is done..
> 
> Maybe I'm a tough old goat, but it hardly seems worth all the trouble I'm reading about here...


That's about my same list, but I also take a small shop vac in to suck out the water in the trap if I'm going to be taking it out of the house. I can carry one out without dumping, but some people leave crap, obstacles, area rugs... snag hazards. I've used a plunger, but it doesn't get all the water out most of the time.

Yeah, the Johnny bolt's I like with the cut area are much easier to cut with a hand saw, but my luck seems to be that the flange is too high and I have to cut the treads to put the cap on.

I've only used a grinder on a toilet once and it was for the tank to bowl bolts. They were stripped in every way imaginable, no room for a sawzall, and the customer wanted to save it at all costs! What a pain in the azz! IIRC I ended up charging triple my normal rate.... and she was fine with it. No burn marks in the porcelain.


----------



## chonkie

We have used those no cut bolts. You have to be careful though, I have had one instance where the brass shoulder was going into the hole and the hole was too small and cracked the bowl before the nut was tight. I check them now to make sure there won't be issues before installing. Haven't had any other issues pop up with them, could have just been a bad hole casting being it was an Aquasource toilet.


----------



## gear junkie

I'm literally amazed by this thread. Seem I been cutting bolts wrong my whole life. I'm getting one of those lenox saws!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Dam , you guys use blades and hacksaws ? I learned to snip my Johnny bolts with a pair of klien lineman's.....like when I was an apprentice... why are you guys waisting money on blades ? Save em for more important tasks. no shavings to clean up either


----------



## gear junkie

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Dam , you guys use blades and hacksaws ? I learned to snip my Johnny bolts with a pair of klien lineman's.....like when I was an apprentice... why are you guys waisting money on blades ? Save em for more important tasks. no shavings to clean up either


How do you take the nut off?


----------



## chonkie

That's when he has to bust out the hack saw.


----------



## OpenSights

gear junkie said:


> I'm literally amazed by this thread. Seem I been cutting bolts wrong my whole life. I'm getting one of those lenox saws!


I wasn't introduced to them until 5 years ago give or take. I also use it for copper when even a tight cutter can't make it around. In that time I've had to replace 1 blade, and I have no idea how old that one is. The one I currently use has the original blade and I've used it for about 3 years now. BUT I only use it for soft metal, copper and brass. I have a few back up blades on my truck.... supply will probably last until I'm dead and gone.


----------



## chonkie

I like how some of the new american standard come with tall bolt caps.

I've also installed a few Kohler with those screws and super thin caps. Kind of a pain but look nice.


----------



## OpenSights

chonkie said:


> I like how some of the new american standard come with tall bolt caps.
> 
> I've also installed a few Kohler with those screws and super thin caps. Kind of a pain but look nice.


Man, you do some high end work!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

gear junkie said:


> How do you take the nut off?


What do you mean ? Im talking about snipping new johnnybolts on new installs. I always install new bolts on all toilet installs , and when i set the toilets , the nut goes right on and tighten em down. And they thread right back off if i need to pull toilet again if thats what your asking , ive never had an issue with the threads if thats what you are refering too


----------



## Plumbbum0203

Channel locks just wiggle back and forth and they snap off.


----------



## Workhorseplmg

GAN said:


> Nice thin replaceable blades for closet bolts.


I hate those, the blades can't get enough tension


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

OpenSights said:


> I wasn't introduced to them until 5 years ago give or take. I also use it for copper when even a tight cutter can't make it around. In that time I've had to replace 1 blade, and I have no idea how old that one is. The one I currently use has the original blade and I've used it for about 3 years now. BUT I only use it for soft metal, copper and brass. I have a few back up blades on my truck.... supply will probably last until I'm dead and gone.


I have had the same exact experience with my lenox finishing saw. I bought a box of blades years ago and have used a whopping 2 in 7 years or more. Its a great little saw and I too occasionally use mine for close quarters cutting. 

Nowadays I use those no-cut closet bolts. I really like those.


----------



## OpenSights

LOL! The Master I work for found three blades in his pole barn and asked if I could use them, he prefers a sawzall. I figure I'm set for the next 30 years or so.

Hard to say that about any other product these days.


----------



## Redwood

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Dam , you guys use blades and hacksaws ? I learned to snip my Johnny bolts with a pair of klien lineman's.....like when I was an apprentice... why are you guys waisting money on blades ? Save em for more important tasks. no shavings to clean up either





gear junkie said:


> How do you take the nut off?


:thumbup:



chonkie said:


> That's when he has to bust out the hack saw.


:thumbup:



BOBBYTUCSON said:


> What do you mean ? Im talking about snipping new johnnybolts on new installs. I always install new bolts on all toilet installs , and when i set the toilets , the nut goes right on and tighten em down. And they thread right back off if i need to pull toilet again if thats what your asking , ive never had an issue with the threads if thats what you are refering too





Plumbbum0203 said:


> Channel locks just wiggle back and forth and they snap off.


:laughing: Yea... Leave a bunch of crap behind for the guy that comes along behind you! The deformed threads on the bolt from snipping or, bending and breaking will surely make cutting the nut off the bolt with a hacksaw a necessity...

I'll bet you glue in pop ups, and basket strainers with Silicone RTV as well...

Don't worry about it... The next plumber will deal with your hackery...:whistling2:


----------



## Pacificpipes

I couldn't imagine using a hackzall on a little bolt also next to porcelain. I have a tiny Tim red mini hacksaw. Had it for 9 yrs. Cuts through in a couple strokes


----------



## Nathan901

Standard Lenox hacksaw blades. I've been using a Milwaukee handle for about a year. Before that, I was like the guy who taught me, and used only the blade in my hand.

Man hands


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Redwood said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: Yea... Leave a bunch of crap behind for the guy that comes along behind you! The deformed threads on the bolt from snipping or, bending and breaking will surely make cutting the nut off the bolt with a hacksaw a necessity...
> 
> I'll bet you glue in pop ups, and basket strainers with Silicone RTV as well...
> 
> Don't worry about it... The next plumber will deal with your hackery...:whistling2:



ohh redwood you crack me up lol. ive snipped tons of johnnies never a mess or bad threads. also , the hercules johhny bolts have the unthreaded portion that is in the sweet spot of the bolt to snip so you can fit dome snap caps on. 
those are pretty much the only bolts i use. dont be such an old dog , learn some nu-skool tricks ! if anything , using a tiny tim hacksaw is a hackjob...literally...


----------



## Redwood

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> ohh redwood you crack me up lol. ive snipped tons of johnnies never a mess or bad threads. also , the hercules *johhny bolts have the unthreaded portion that is in the sweet spot of the bolt to snip* so you can fit dome snap caps on.
> those are pretty much the only bolts i use. dont be such an old dog , learn some nu-skool tricks ! if anything , using a tiny tim hacksaw is a hackjob...literally...


LMAO Yea Bobby... You crack me up too! :laughing:

Whenever I get those bolts I throw them away...

For some reason that sweet spot always seems to have the nut land right where the nut should tighten just a little more snug, but it lands right on the sweet spot and strips unable to gain that 1/2 or 3/4 turn more it needed to stop the bowl from moving around....

I'll continue using the 5/16 all brass full thread closet bolts & nuts that have served me right for decades...

Really a couple of strokes of the saw isn't gonna cost me like a callback for a loose leaking toilet would...

Everything I do is for a reason and I might teach you why someday...
That is why I have maintained a callback record on plumbing and drain cleaning of less than 1% for years...
My plumbing works!


----------



## OpenSights

I use two types of Johnny bolts. The 5/8" with the handy dandy non threaded part, 90% of the time, most of the time it's at the right height, sometimes I still have to cut the threads to put the cap on. The other Johnny bolts at the 5/8X3.5" for when someone added extra floor. I still use my linux mini saw for either. Why bring in an extra tool to simply set a stool? Now a finish, yeah, the whole box is there... icon_redface: I do keep and use those crappy bolts that come with customer supplied stools for those late nite jobs when you go out to the truck to say "CRAP! I'm out! Well I guess these will work...")

I've seen at Ferg's a couple or three years back a style of bolt that adjusts down if needed or some stupid thing. I can see it being handy on that one job every other year or so... but I've never used them.


----------



## gear junkie

Well my new lenox saw just came in. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Plumbducky

My only complaint with the Lenox one is that the blade tension was not enough for me. Still love it

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie

Plumbducky said:


> My only complaint with the Lenox one is that the blade tension was not enough for me. Still love it
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


mine you can tighten up

Just cut a bolt from the scrap bin.....can't believe how well this frickin thing works!


----------



## Redwood

Plumbducky said:


> My only complaint with the Lenox one is that the blade tension was not enough for me. Still love it


Ducky, Turn the handle to tighten it and place more tension on the blade...


----------



## Redwood

gear junkie said:


> mine you can tighten up
> 
> Just cut a bolt from the scrap bin.....can't believe how well this frickin thing works!


A Baby Gorilla like you probably cut through a 5/16 brass bolt in 2 strokes huh?:laughing:


----------



## Plumbducky

I did, tried to tighten it up as much as possible. Could be mine was old and worn out.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood

Plumbducky said:


> I did, tried to tighten it up as much as possible. Could be mine was old and worn out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Old blade stretched out or is the frame bent?


----------



## Plumbducky

Frame is probably bent, pitched it and waiting for a new one to come in.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

gear junkie said:


> mine you can tighten up
> 
> Just cut a bolt from the scrap bin.....can't believe how well this frickin thing works!


Hell yeah. And don't worry about needing a replacement blade any time soon .


----------



## wharfrat

I use the same great saw. That red handle saw is garbage. Always install the longer bolts, i got tired of the short bolts wasting my time.


----------



## OpenSights

This thread has turned into a love fest for Linux!


----------



## Plumbducky

Got mine today, and used it. It worked great!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smoldrn

Redwood said:


> I think people underestimate how fast a good handsaw cuts through a brass closet bolt that hardly makes it worthwhile to grab a battery and cordless saw...


I haven't seen a brass closet bolt in these parts for many years. Only brass-colored steel.


----------



## Nathan901

smoldrn said:


> I haven't seen a brass closet bolt in these parts for many years. Only brass-colored steel.


They're the ones that unthread really nice on the toilets you pull haha


----------



## KoleckeINC

smoldrn said:


> I haven't seen a brass closet bolt in these parts for many years. Only brass-colored steel.


Tell me about it-5 years of mopping the bathroom floor with bleach and those bolts are done. We get ours from Hercules or wolverine brass. If it sticks to a magnet, it gets thrown out.


----------



## Redwood

smoldrn said:


> I haven't seen a brass closet bolt in these parts for many years. Only brass-colored steel.


We have them in our truck stock from Plumbmaster...
5/16" Solid brass with chrome plated brass nuts...

Yellow zinc steel bolts are home center handy hack junk!


----------



## futz

GAN said:


> Nice thin replaceable blades for closet bolts.


That's what I use. Great little saw for T bolts.


----------



## supakingDFW

chonkie said:


> I like how some of the new american standard come with tall bolt caps.
> 
> I've also installed a few Kohler with those screws and super thin caps. Kind of a pain but look nice.


If all the friggin manufacturers would just switch to the tall bolt caps, this thread wouldn't even exist....


----------

